#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  В Таиланде мощный ветер обрушил гигантскую статую Будды

## Шавырин

https://www.gismeteo.by/news/proissh...statuyu-buddy/

Есть кто может подтвердить инфу ?

----------


## Aion

Да вроде и правда кирдык статуе...

----------

Шавырин (22.09.2016)

----------

